# World-Panorama



## ElfenLied77 (8. Juli 2009)

*Einige von Euch kennen bestimmt den Thread
Link: *Games-Panorama* der sehr erfolgreich ist. 
Vielen Dank an alle 

Hier nun Panoramabilder aus der realen Welt.*

_*Regeln:
Bitte nur Panoramabilder uploaden
welche >Ihr< selbst erstellt und mit Programmen bearbeitet habt*.
*Bitte keine Links.*_ 

*Have Fun* 
------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. Juli 2009)

_*Info: Originalgröße liegt bei ca 12400x2400*_
* 
Bad Tölz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schliersee*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schliersee

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße ElfenLied77 ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Elfe, schöne Panopics, Bild 3 ist einfach klasse. 

Grüsse


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Juli 2009)

Ja hat denn sonst niemand Panos?


----------



## pixelflair (19. Juli 2009)

aber natürlich   btw. wie machst du das mit dem Einfügen usw.?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Salzgitter Heerter Klärteich - Naturschutzgebiet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittellandkanal - Stichkanal Salzgitter mit Blick auf das Gelände der Salzgitter AG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Park Salzgitter-Gebhardshagen kurz vor Sonnenuntergang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonnenaufgang bei -20°C in Salzgitter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenuntergang Salzgitter-Höhenzug mit Blick in Richtung Hildesheim​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. August 2009)

_*Schliersee*_



*Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. August 2009)

*Tegernsee



Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. September 2009)

*Hi all,hier mal wieder ein schönes PanoramaPic von mir ^^
Starnberger See




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 
*_
Original-Pic
ca 11000px*3000px
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Tom3004 (13. September 2009)

Kann gelöscht werden, hatte übersehen das man nur selbstgemacht reinstellen oder posten darf


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (13. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Kann man mit jeder Kamera Panorama´s machen ?



Ja klar, jedoch ist es besser eine Kam zu benutzen, bei der man alle Belichtungseinstellungen selbst regulieren kann. Denn ein Panorama besteht ja bekanntlich aus mehreren Einzelbildern, die von der Farbe, Schärfe und Beleuchtung gleich sein müssen, damit keine Übergänge zu sehen sind.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hier das finde ich sehr schön.
> Dauert nur eine ewigkeit das zu laden !



Das finde ich auch schön, ist es von Dir aufgenommen und bearbeitet ?
Bitte nur Bilder uploaden die Ihr selbst erstellt habt ^^ und keine Links bitte!
Regeln im ersten Post!
Grüße


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Kann gelöscht werden, hatte übersehen das man nur selbstgemacht reinstellen oder posten darf



Ich Danke Dir ^^
Bin auf Deine Panos gespannt. 

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## MESeidel (13. September 2009)

Schlecht-Wetter Bild(er) von heute.
5min später bin ich durchnässt worden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf man fragen was für Programm ihr nutzt?
Autostitch erlaubt mir nur kleine Ausgabebilder, weil es nicht mehr als 2GB Ram nutzt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Oktober 2009)

*Sylvensteinsee
360°
 

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 
*_*
Original-Breite
ca 26000 px mit ca 5-6 GB ^^*

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Oktober 2009)

*Wendelstein


 
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Dezember 2009)

Noch ganz frisch  
Dachte mir naja wenn hier schon einmal schön Schnee liegt muss man das auch verewigen, trotz mieser Kamera find ichs ganz in Ordnung^^


----------



## Carvahall (30. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein Panorama aus Nuarach


----------



## pixelflair (31. Dezember 2009)

ich dachte schon der thread is eingeschlafen   wenn der schnee bleibt hier dann wirds demnächst massig bilder von mir geben hierfür


----------



## pixelflair (2. Januar 2010)

So...

kleines hofpano xD


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Januar 2010)

Vorhin geschossen an der Fuldaquelle auf der Wasserkuppe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist schon älter, war glaub ich eins meiner ersten Panoramas, ist auch bearbeitet, sah aber auch in original hammer aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (31. Januar 2010)

Hach wie schön das Rl doch aussehen kann


----------

